# Cyprus clinics .. Advise please ( tried Cyprus thread no answers )



## Ottercops123 (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi ladies and gentlemen please help?

Basically I've just realised that Dogus is the hospital and there are " companies" that work from here an example being team miricle with is Julie and dr f

Then you have Andri and dr s under Northern cyprus Dogus 

So other than the price one is 700 euros cheaper and name does anyone have a clue or can help me to choose which one to get treatment from??



I was infomed by one of the clinics ( not going to say which one as don't want to accuse any clinic if it isn't true) to do a lot of reasearched befor choosing the clinic as you will find out interesting information !!


Can anyone help reviews , information etc I'm now very confused 

Thank you


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Just bumping for you Trudy x


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi,
I think while they are both different there is a lot of crossover with same embryologist facilities and drs cover for each other.

I used dr s  in 2010 so before dr f started. Was successful and had good experience with my fresh cycle however my fet in 2013 was a different story with lots of communication problems.

one of my friends was with dr f and had similar issues

I chose to go to a different clinic for a fresh cycle, as I had lost faith in dogus full stop.

good luck whatever you decide

x x


----------

